# Bibi kidded, and she had... PICS ADDED



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Triplets! Two bucks and a doe. I had an idea that she might have triplets, but I was suprised anyway. It was a super fast and easy delivery. In fact it was less than an hour from the first sign of labor and all the kids being on the ground! Thats the way your first kidding is supposed to be. I'm SO relieved and happy!

Here are some pictures for you guys. I'm putting these and a couple others on my website, so if you need more of a baby fix head on over. They will be in the photos section. 

Any ideas on what to call the colors. I suck at that...


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Bibi kidded, and she had...*

:clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bibi kidded, and she had...*

CONGRATULATIONS :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bibi kidded, and she had...*

A big congrats....... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Bibi kidded, and she had...*

Looking forward to seeing pics. Congrats!!!!! Checked out your site, what pretty goats. I have to admit though they really kind of remind me of alpines......


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

They really are kind of like alpines, lol... I think they are a little mellower and less moody than most alpines though, and I like their milk better. Thanks for the complement! Adding pictures there right now!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! They are very cute!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

So cute! And a sable is a colored Saanen, right? Or didi I mix something up? 

Edited cause spell check change Saanen to saner.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the complements! 
Subgoats, you're right, they are Saanens with color.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That last little buckling has a fabulous topline. What gives the Saanens the color?????


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:stars: they are all so so cute; but that last little boy just has a show quality appearance!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Yup, it's like the last guy is posing for a show already! He's a natural! I'd love to hear more about your sable Saanens. I had no idea they could have that much color. I thought they were more of a tan or light red or brown color all over for some reason. So are their colors classified the same as Alpine colors? They look a lot like my little Alpine kids. I know a lady with a sable buck. Maybe I will breed one of my white does to him.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for all of the complements! I'm really happy with them so far. I know it's WAY too early to tell, but they all seem pretty show worthy to me. Of course Mr natural seems especially destined for that. We shall see...
Saanens N Alpines; I would be happy to talk to you about Sables! They are one of my favorite topics in fact. On the color topic, they can have a LOT of color. In fact any color except pure white or cream is acceptable. I'm not sure how Alpine colors are classified, but I would assume they are pretty similar. One thing to keep in mind is that white is the dominant gene in goats, so if you breed a white Saanen to a Sable, chances are you'll get white kids. Even when you breed two Sables you will get a white kid every once in a while. That being said, Sables have been around as long as Saanens because every once in a while you get a colored kid out of white parents. They just are pretty new to the ADGA registry and are still a pretty rare breed. I presonally I only know of about five other Sable breeders in the country. I'm sure there are more, but they are pretty hard to find....
Thanks again for the complements and the interest. I'm happy to answer any questions about the kids or the breed in general, and that applies to anyone with interest. Just shoot me a message!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought of that as soon as I posted, that the kids would be white anyway. I have bred my Saanens to Alpines and the babies are always white (except once)! I bred my Saanen/Alpine does back to a Saanen last year and one did have a brown kid. Sadly both he and his white brother were born dead:-( I have my first full Alpine milker this year and I have to say that I like my Saanen milk much better!


----------

